# Browser Rotation



## RicRom (8. April 2003)

Guckt mal hier !



Hat einer ne ahnung wie das funktioniert das, dass Browser Fenster über den ganzen Bildschirm wandert ?

MFG Rick


Hoffe bin mit der Sache im Html forum richtig ! oder doch besser im java-script forum ?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. April 2003)

Nicht sehr komisch dein Link -> editiert....

Gehört nicht in HTML, nicht in JavaScript, aber evtl. ist auf der Müllkippe noch ein bisserl Platz.

Bitte bedenke, das manche wichtige Dokumente, Projekte offen haben und wenn Ihr PC bei solchen Aktionen ( Endlosschleifen von Popups ) abschmiert, ist das nicht mehr lustig.

Wenn Du nur das *nervige* bewegte Fenster haben willst, auf js4all.de sollte es unter Umständen sowas geben.

Sollte es ein Witz gewesen sein, ist dieser ABSOLUT fehlplaziert!

Über eine Verwarnung denke ich noch nach, da mir der Beitrag von 2 Usern per PM gemeldet wurde!


----------



## RicRom (9. April 2003)

Nein ein Scherz war es nicht ich wollte wissen wie die technik funktioniert...um sie dann evtl. doch für einenselbst-kreierten Scherz einzusetzten, aber so war es nicht geplant.

Also bitte nur noch antworten um mir ggf. die Technik zu erklären.
Achja und auf die Müllkippe gehörts sicher auch nicht 

MFG Ric.


----------



## bruderherz (11. April 2003)

hmm...ich kann dir einfach sagen wie das für den netscape geht (ob oder wie das mit dem ie funzt weiss ich nicht).

window.moveTo(x-zahl, y-zahl);

bruderherz


----------



## RicRom (12. April 2003)

Dank dir erstmal,
Ich werde es nachher mal testen hab grad wenig Zeit.

MFG Rick


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. April 2003)

Wie ich bereits in meiner ertsen Antwort sagte:

js4all.de


```
<SCRIPT language=JavaScript1.2><!-- 
var i = 0;
function startup () {
	if (i == 0) {
		i = 100;
		setTimeout("startup()",7000);
	} else { twister(); }
}
function twister () {
	moveBy( 8 - 15*Math.random() , 8 - 15*Math.random());
	if (i > 0) { i--; setTimeout("twister();", 1); // in ms
	} else { setTimeout("startup()",1); }
} // -->
</SCRIPT>
```

Quellennachweiß und evtl. Copyright by: 

http://www.js4all.de/

Im Body lädst Du die "function" STARTUP() ( <body onload='startup()'> )

Mfg Cutti

N.S.: Funktioniert im IE und Netscape


----------



## RicRom (12. April 2003)

Dann auch noch ein Danke an dich 

MFG Rick


----------

